# Why are you a emt?



## tracyloo32 (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought id start a new thread for all emts.

just wondering what made you decide to be an emt? how old were you when you got certified, what certification do you have? Professional or Volunteer?



my mom has been and emt for 24 years and always being around the department made me want to join and become a emt. i was 16. I am a certified EMT-B. 100%Volunteer.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanted to drive real fast and sleep on the clock.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I wanted to drive real fast and sleep on the clock.



I'm more of a I wanna put lights and sirens in my POV 

My real reason is because it interests me and I like to help people when I can. Sure as heck isn't for the money


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 16, 2009)

I want to see how many medical instruments I can fit onto a belt.  I also wanted an excuse to buy an iron lung to tow behind my truck when I respond to calls with my VFD on the side.

Ok, seriously now.

My dad's been an EMT for as long as I can remember.  I'm an idealist in that I say that I want to help people.  That's honestly the biggest part of it but I'm also just interested in medicine.  I want to learn as much as I can, grow as much as I can and go as far as I can.  Next fall I'm doing Paramedic (after I take a couple of other prep classes - A&P and the like) and then who knows.  I really do like interacting with people and helping them as best as I can.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

I wonder how many times this question has been posted here?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 16, 2009)

Because you have to be an EMT before you can be a paramedic.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I wanted to drive real fast and sleep on the clock.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9mNistHSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wanted to see just how many letters I could put behind my signature.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 16, 2009)

It was as easy job to get right out of high school that didn't require an education and came with a cool uniform.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 16, 2009)

I want to have an alphabet soup at the end of my name. I figured this was a good place to start. When it's all said and done I want my business card to have my name listed as something like this: 
HotelCo DO, MD, DC, DDS, DMD, PharmD, DVM, DSW, PsyD CCRN, RN, BSN, BS, BA, AA, CCEMT-P, EMT-P, EMT-I, EMT-B.
(Might take an MFR course just so I could throw that on at the end)



But seriously..

I talked to some Corpsman and liked what they did but, I didn't feel like joining the Navy. So, I decided to go into EMS.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not an EMT. Yeah!.... 

R/r 911


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 16, 2009)

*re*

Because my wife thinks my jumpsuit is sexy!

Seriously though..  a looooooooong time ago when i was 20 years old i was staying at my future wifes house when i was woke up to her mothers screaming and found her 47 year old husband dead and didnt have a clue what to do to help him.  It was a helpless feeling i NEVER wanted to feel again.  So i joined a fire department and progressed from there as a FR, EMT, ERTech and after finishing all my RN pre-requisites i became a Paramedic, to assure that if something like that ever happened again, even if my efforts are futile i WILL know what to do.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanted to be a hero.  


Edit: Should I put a sarcasm tag on here?  Just got a considerably lengthy instant message on how if I want to be a hero to 'get the f... out of ems and go join a FD'.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanted a star of life tat on my left butt cheek.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> It was as easy job to get right out of high school that didn't require an education and came with a cool uniform.



What are you talking about, no education? I had to take a month long class!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> i wanted a star of life tat on my left butt cheek.



mind bleach!! Need the mind bleach!!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> What are you talking about, no education? I had to take a month long class!



Wow you took advanced EMT mine was only 10 days.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I wanted a star of life tat on my left butt cheek.





EMTinNEPA said:


> mind bleach!! Need the mind bleach!!



I have specially designed EMT pants so everyone can see it.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow you took advanced EMT mine was only 10 days.



No, they taught me how to clean the truck and waste time at the station too. You know, a COMPLETE and REAL education, we didn't bother with no book stuff.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 16, 2009)

TYPO ALERT!!!

The correct question was meant to be "Why are you STILL and EMT?"

Answer:  My life sucks just enough (more than enough actually) to where any plans I have ever had have blown up in my face...  Heck, it is a mircle that life "allowed" me to become an EMT...  Medic or MICN?  pffff... at this rate and with my life, that will be the day...

Moral of the story:  Life Sucks Than You Die...

Than again, it could be worse... I could be replying to a thread entitled "How much weed did you need to smoke in order for the concept of Firefighting to sound like a smart idea?"  j/k    I LOVE ALL FIREFIGHTERS!!!  Figratively... not literally...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 16, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Than again, it could be worse... I could be replying to a thread entitled "How much weed did you need to smoke in order for the concept of Firefighting to sound like a smart idea?"  j/k    I LOVE ALL FIREFIGHTERS!!!  Figratively... not literally...



I think you meant "How much weed did you need to smoke in order for the concept of fire-based EMS to sound like a smart idea?"  Firefighting on its own is a much needed service.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2009)

Because there was a waiting list for nursing school


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Because there was a waiting list for nursing school



Plus One! That's my REAL reason.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Plus One! That's my REAL reason.



Mine                      too


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 16, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> TYPO ALERT!!!
> 
> The correct question was meant to be "Why are you STILL and EMT?"
> 
> ...



Typo alert on the typo alert... "Why are you STILL *AN* EMT?"


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 16, 2009)

Honestly, I'm an ADHD type so  my desire to get a job that wasn't mundane led me to an EMT class while in college. Plus I wanted to be a Firefighter or Law Enforcement and figured it would look good on a resume. After taking the class I actually found a job working an ambulance in Massachusetts and found I was actually good at dealing with stress and people, which led to leaving EMS and becoming an LPN, same stress, same people, better money. That was about 11 years ago since then I have joined the Military, got my law enforcement job and hated what I saw and saw myself becoming, and have now come back full circle to being an EMT. Like I said ADHD type here. Took an EMT class through my fire department after a few years because I was doing a lot of "assisting" on calls and though I feel  40+ hours a week of health care is enough I also felt it was the right thing to do. Will be taking the New York EMT-CC course starting in Sept. , guess I caught the bug again.


----------



## falcon-18 (Aug 16, 2009)

Simply. Because I love this job .You will become good man when you help everybody . you are work with the difficult job in world. I want smile on every face. 



   HELPING IS MY JOB


----------



## EMT-G36C (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha got it right!


I like helping people. It helps keep me balanced. It's fun. I enjoy being on the streets the days I work and not stuffed in some office. I like meeting new people. I like new experiences. I like learning. This job saved my life. 

It goes on.

I love being an EMT, and I can't wait to move forward in this career.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No, they taught me how to clean the truck and waste time at the station too. You know, a COMPLETE and REAL education, we didn't bother with no book stuff.


hey cut the sarcasm. that wasn't even funny one bit. this class isn't all fun and games. i am up every night until AT LEAST 1:30 AM looking over materials, doing worksheets, and taking notes. why r u such a smart alleck?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 16, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I LOVE ALL FIREFIGHTERS!!!  Figratively... not literally...



Me too, who else would carry my equipment? 

R/r 911


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Me too, who else would carry my equipment?
> 
> R/r 911



One of the (few) things they're good for ;P *sarcasm!*


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> One of the (few) things they're good for ;P *sarcasm!*



They are good for lifting your patients, too. Just look helpless in the ambulance bay and one will wander over and put them in the truck for you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 17, 2009)

To feel like I was really "doing something", doing some good. Job satisfaction. I have two cousins that were FDNY medics. They gave me the straight story about how the job was. They also helped get me hired at a well paying hospital, so that made it financially sustainable. No eating it for $10/hr for a few years. I ain't no sucka.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> They are good for lifting your patients, too. Just look helpless in the ambulance bay and one will wander over and put them in the truck for you.



I can't get the looking helpless thing down enough I guess... Even when I was a no nothign intern


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I don't know.



Is this supposed to be read as: "Why not?"?

(question: Would I put the question mark on the outside of the parenthesis as well? Since I'm using it to end the first question?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 17, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> hey cut the sarcasm. that wasn't even funny one bit. this class isn't all fun and games. i am up every night until AT LEAST 1:30 AM looking over materials, doing worksheets, and taking notes. why r u such a smart alleck?



I don't even stay up that late for my Paramedic class (mostly).  :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> hey cut the sarcasm. that wasn't even funny one bit. this class isn't all fun and games. i am up every night until AT LEAST 1:30 AM looking over materials, doing worksheets, and taking notes. why r u such a smart alleck?



No one said she was talking about you. You decided she was and now everyone thinks that she was...


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I can't get the looking helpless thing down enough I guess... Even when I was a no nothign intern



Try looking a little more feminine, works like a charm. I haven't lifted a heavy heavy patient in a long time. In or out. Either my partner is some guy who is on some testosterone rush and wants to do it himself or a fire fighter will wander over and do it.

It really sucks. The power stretcher weigh 150 pounds, put even an average person on that and it gets heavy. They really need to be self loading


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Typo alert on the typo alert... "Why are you STILL *AN* EMT?"



In case no one has recognized it yet, when I type my fingers get ahead of my brain and I end up all finger twisted...  and EMTLIFE has no spell check...  LOL... at least I'm cute, though... heh....



Ridryder911 said:


> Me too, who else would carry my equipment?
> 
> R/r 911



They are also good for lifting that 400 pounder that needs to see the Doctor to get his BP checked...  oh, and in the SAR gig, while I hate FF interference, I did find a use for them 3 months ago...  hiking in several miles for some kids, one was reported to be sevrly hypothermic and would need to be carried out...  so since it was just one SAR guy on scene (ME) and 4 FFs (initial resources on scene - more enroute)... who do you think took charge, and who do you think was forced to carry the stokes with all the med gear on it? he he he...  Hey, it's what they were built for...



Sasha said:


> Try looking a little more feminine, works like a charm.



I tried that but it didn't work for me... I went as far as to wear high heals and a form fiting number with the slit too high and the cut too low...  oddly enough all I got was a number of odd looks and a few people vomiting; Maybe it was the chest hair peeking out and my inability to stay verticle for too long, but I just chaulked up the weird looks and vomiting to Swine Flu...  LOL


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> In case no one has recognized it yet, when I type my fingers get ahead of my brain and I end up all finger twisted...  and EMTLIFE has no spell check...  LOL... at least I'm cute, though... heh....



Isn't there a forum rule against lying?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Isn't there a forum rule against lying?



LOL, ya... but you know that you stare at my Forum Pics when you are feeling blue and lonely... LOL... despite your "no facial hair" rules.


----------



## emtdee (Aug 17, 2009)

I started out at the age of 30 because I wanted to help out my community.  I got hooked and now at the age of 41 I am an EMS Instructor and hoping to be accepted into the pararmedic Program in January.  My husband thinks I am a little nuts for wanting to do more EMS at my age, but something about it makes me love it.  

My kids all grew up with it and now all 3 are involved too.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

emtdee said:


> My kids all grew up with it and now all 3 are involved too.



So, "crazy" is genetic?  Cool... LOL...  :unsure:  j/k... welcome aboard

You own little Emergency Family... sure beats a family that thinks that a nice office job as an insurance adjuster is a "smart career"...


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So, "crazy" is genertic?  Cool... LOL...  :unsure:  j/k... welcome aboard
> 
> You own little Emergency Family... sure beats a family that thinks that a nice office job as an insurance adjuster is a "smart career"...



Genertic....genetic energy??:lol:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Genertic....genetic energy??:lol:



I have no clue what you are talking about, agent 99.  :blush:


----------



## ResTech (Aug 17, 2009)

.... because a long time before I was old enough to even enroll... like around 10 or 11, I was always intrigued with the emergency services and the idea of helping ppl in a fast paced environment. So at 16 I took and passed my EMT. 

A lot of people knock EMT's as being uneducated and nothing more than an ambulance driver... which quite a few are... but I still resent that notion. I for one (as do many EMT's) put ALOT of time and effort into learning and expanding their knowledge. An active and dedicated EMT, has much more knowledge than what was packed into 130hrs.


----------



## Luno (Aug 17, 2009)

*One reason only*

Free Ski Pass...


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 17, 2009)

ResTech said:


> .... because a long time before I was old enough to even enroll... like around 10 or 11, I was always intrigued with the emergency services and the idea of helping ppl in a fast paced environment. So at 16 I took and passed my EMT.
> 
> A lot of people knock EMT's as being uneducated and nothing more than an ambulance driver... which quite a few are... but I still resent that notion. I for one (as do many EMT's) put ALOT of time and effort into learning and expanding their knowledge. An active and dedicated EMT, has much more knowledge than what was packed into 130hrs.



I keep hearing the low course numbers? Really? Are most EMT courses only 130 hours total? Don't know why but, this really surprises me in that ours is 260+. I know MI doesn't use the NR curriculum in whole for this reason but, 130??


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> I keep hearing the low course numbers? Really? Are most EMT courses only 130 hours total? Don't know why but, this really surprises me in that ours is 260+. I know MI doesn't use the NR curriculum in whole for this reason but, 130??



Last time I checked:  In CA, 120 minimum.  My course was ~210, plus the other classes that real EMTs would take (Basic Cardiology, A&P, Pre-Paramedic for an additional 200+ hours), which everyone seemed to take before the program director retired and the program went to crap.

But I agree with ResTech... don't judge me because of what I am (an EMT)... but who am I am (a great EMT who believes in education, and wishes to god life would make it easier for me to move up).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 17, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> ...."the NR curriculum in whole for this reason but, 130??".....



Let's clarify the NREMT has NO curriculum. It is based upon NHTSA Curriculum and the lowest number of hours accepted for NHTSA is 110 hours usually 120 - 150 hours.


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 17, 2009)

me...

well i was the kid that always played with the ambulance hotwheels car in preschool... then i remembered our local ambulance company came out an gave a presentation.... and I loved the L/S on it (note i was in preschool then too). 

I never really thought about it till i took my class for my basic.... I had always been surrounded by pharmacy... but my interest in it deteriorated and I loved the adrenaline associated with EMS. 

It took me 20 years to come full circle.... but I couldnt be happier I did!


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Last time I checked:  In CA, 120 minimum.  My course was ~210, plus the other classes that real EMTs would take (Basic Cardiology, A&P, Pre-Paramedic for an additional 200+ hours), which everyone seemed to take before the program director retired and the program went to crap.
> 
> But I agree with ResTech... don't judge me because of what I am (an EMT)... but who am I am (a great EMT who believes in education, and wishes to god life would make it easier for me to move up).



I wasn't implying anything or passing judgment. I apologize if I've given that impression.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Let's clarify the NREMT has NO curriculum. It is based upon NHTSA Curriculum and the lowest number of hours accepted for NHTSA is 110 hours usually 120 - 150 hours.



Yes, of course. <_<


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> I wasn't implying anything or passing judgment. I apologize if I've given that impression.



Agent 99... shame... you should know that I love you and take no offense to anything... I was just answering your question based on my experience and my opinion...


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 17, 2009)

I got into this profession after hearing 'war stories' from friends in EMS because I wanted to make a difference. Pay could be better but this job does provide rewards that money can buy.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 18, 2009)

Why am I just an EMT? I'm a full-time college student with bigger career plans. If everything falls apart, I'll go back to school and become a real prehospital care provider.
Why did I end up in EMS in the first place? Meh, I like medicine, I don't like direct supervision, it's not soul-numbingly routine, and the pay isn't terrible.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 18, 2009)

My real answer now?  All sarcasm aside I wanted to go to Med School and had heard EMT work was a good way to get the hospital exposure needed for your EC's.  Once I got into it I found that I really loved working pre-hospital.  I've always aspired to become a paramedic eventually and it's interested to see (on other forums) how much my opinion of the profession has evolved since I first started.  

My short term goals are to become the best paramedic I can be, continue my education through college supplements, I'd like to look into the critical care level or go through nursing school.  Long term goals, I'd like to become a pre-hospital educator.

Edit:  I had decided to go to med school after spending 2 years in college under a telecommunications program (network admins etc).  So along with my alphabet soup of EMS certs I also have my IT certs that are expiring soon.  CCNA, Net +, Security +, A+ (hahahahaha A+ what a joke you are), and a handful of minor accomplishments in IT.  I also have a couple tests done for the MCSE but I haven't been in the business lately and as I understand it the MCSE has gone the wayside.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 18, 2009)

I got into EMS to get rich.













































:lol::lol::deadhorse:


----------



## Katie (Aug 19, 2009)

i needed 6 units of diversity requirement.  emt class was 7.  so here i am


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 19, 2009)

I grew up around the big red trucks and firemen, so it was all i really knew. What attracted me the most was the fact that i would be able to change someones life. On their worst day, when everything is going wrong, i would be able to give my best effort and try to change that.


----------



## k8ek8e (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm in it for the money, respect, and glory.

Yeah right.

If I cared about money, I wouldn't bother. I do it because I love it.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 19, 2009)

Another reason I got into EMS was that it's one of the quickest ways to make good money without going to college (A&P and pharmacology notwithstanding). We're taking about NY, though. One and a half years after completing EMT class, I was making $22/hr as a basic. One year out from medic school I was making over 30/hr. My EMT class was 2X/wk at 3 hours each evening, for about 4 1/2 months. Medic school was a little over 13 months at 16 hours/wk class (2 days), and an average of 17.25 clinical hours/wk (usually 16 hours/wk with a few 24 hr weeks). 

Hypothetically speaking, where I work now, a 17 y/o could complete EMT in H.S. go into a medic mill, start the recruit process, and complete it in a couple of months. Our academy starts you at close to 54 grand/yr, and it's 9 months for medics including a 16 week ALS ambulance field internship (PWC does this also). After graduation, your base including incentives is aroud 64 grand/yr. 

So, a 19-20 y/o can be pulling in 64 grand base, and can make 80 or more working some OT.


----------



## GoingLoud (Aug 19, 2009)

i'd love to see the medic in my area that has a 64 grand base salary.

they pay you 12 an hour in saginaw.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Aug 19, 2009)

*Goodbye*

WOW! I really like my job I like being an EMT and I will have my medic patch in like 2-3 months and I know I will like doing that job as well. I really don't understand this I know a lot of you are joking about this, but this post made me realize that I don't want to be a part of this site anymore. I really can't stand all the BS and the hate some of you people have for your profession and those who are part of your profession. I mean honestly if you people dislike it that much and dislike the other people doing the job, then QUIT!!! There is so freakin much negativity in this world and towards our profession that we need to stand together and support each other. Stop *****ing about EMTs and their lack of freakin education. where would most services be without them? And volunteers how many people in rural areas are alive right now JUST because there was a volunteer service there to help them out. I know most of you don't give a crap that I won't be back to this site like Ridryder, and ventmedic but just so you know I really don't like you or your opinions about EMTs and EMS in general. Just so yall know I'm no internet comando I say the same stuff to coworkers and class mates who pull this crap in front of me, I don't care if I hurt their feelings and I don't care if I hurt your feelings. 
-handgrenade out!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> WOW! I really like my job I like being an EMT and I will have my medic patch in like 2-3 months and I know I will like doing that job as well. I really don't understand this I know a lot of you are joking about this, but this post made me realize that I don't want to be a part of this site anymore. I really can't stand all the BS and the hate some of you people have for your profession and those who are part of your profession. I mean honestly if you people dislike it that much and dislike the other people doing the job, then QUIT!!! There is so freakin much negativity in this world and towards our profession that we need to stand together and support each other. Stop *****ing about EMTs and their lack of freakin education. where would most services be without them? And volunteers how many people in rural areas are alive right now JUST because there was a volunteer service there to help them out. I know most of you don't give a crap that I won't be back to this site like Ridryder, and ventmedic but just so you know I really don't like you or your opinions about EMTs and EMS in general. Just so yall know I'm no internet comando I say the same stuff to coworkers and class mates who pull this crap in front of me, I don't care if I hurt their feelings and I don't care if I hurt your feelings.
> -handgrenade out!



Have a nice life. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 19, 2009)

I have to admit Irish makes some valid statements. I have grown a lot as an EMT and I know many others who have as well! Why people on this forum put down EMT's is beyond me. So what if they dont have a degree or their initial training was only 130hrs. Does that mean they are incapable of self-learning and being taught by others in the field? 

Most of the exam's I have aced in Paramedic school was because of the knowledge I obtained as an EMT! You guys have a misconception about EMT's. I am proud to be an EMT and all the years I have dedicated to learning and helping my community... like volunteering on Christmas Day because our career staff had off. Sorry to hear you guys are above sacrificing yourself for free to help your community. 

While I do admit the initial EMT course is kinda lacking... but it is what it is and becomes what you make it. You don't always need formal education to be great at something, develop a great clinical intuition, and advance yourself. 

Irish speaks the truth... too many people on this site who think they are all that and deserve to have their opinions, views, and posts taken with more weight than someone elses. Honestly, several of these people I don't even consider their post.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 19, 2009)

I think he can probably take a joke but over the past few months people have been very condescending over EMT's and volunteers. I think that's where he is coming from.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 20, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> WOW! I really like my job I like being an EMT and I will have my medic patch in like 2-3 months and I know I will like doing that job as well. I really don't understand this I know a lot of you are joking about this, but this post made me realize that I don't want to be a part of this site anymore. I really can't stand all the BS and the hate some of you people have for your profession and those who are part of your profession. I mean honestly if you people dislike it that much and dislike the other people doing the job, then QUIT!!! There is so freakin much negativity in this world and towards our profession that we need to stand together and support each other. Stop *****ing about EMTs and their lack of freakin education. where would most services be without them? And volunteers how many people in rural areas are alive right now JUST because there was a volunteer service there to help them out. I know most of you don't give a crap that I won't be back to this site like Ridryder, and ventmedic but just so you know I really don't like you or your opinions about EMTs and EMS in general. Just so yall know I'm no internet comando I say the same stuff to coworkers and class mates who pull this crap in front of me, I don't care if I hurt their feelings and I don't care if I hurt your feelings.
> -handgrenade out!



I would say ignorance was blessed but you have no experience but classroom. I welcome you back after you see the real world. It is not negativity rather an awakening to wanting to change things for the good. Take off the rose colored glasses or simply pull your head out and see things as they really are. The only way to change is to first recognize the need to change and explore how to do it properly. 

I would give you six months but that maybe stretching it before either you will be written up or understand that your ideas was false. All you have is a textbook ideology to go on. You fail to understand one important part... you are still a student, your not a real provider yet. 


It's not like we have not seen this before.. and again, I would love to see your ideas after 6 months of real trench experience. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 20, 2009)

ResTech said:


> I have to admit Irish makes some valid statements. I have grown a lot as an EMT and I know many others who have as well! Why people on this forum put down EMT's is beyond me. So what if they dont have a degree or their initial training was only 130hrs. Does that mean they are incapable of self-learning and being taught by others in the field?
> 
> Most of the exam's I have aced in Paramedic school was because of the knowledge I obtained as an EMT! You guys have a misconception about EMT's. I am proud to be an EMT and all the years I have dedicated to learning and helping my community... like volunteering on Christmas Day because our career staff had off. Sorry to hear you guys are above sacrificing yourself for free to help your community.
> 
> ...



And what base do you have an opinion (as informed and educated?). Would you think that medical students opinions be valued over physicians that have practiced and have obtained the required education. 

Truthfully, I fail to see where one could even believe they have anything really to offer if they have not completed the formal program and have at the least of five to ten years experience at a moderate activity service (alike other healthcare criteria). 

Have you studied the results of lack of education, those that promote to downsize the education requirements, organizations that push to maintain BLS and even first-aid over ALS care or just what you have heard? 

Really how condescending it is that one is even believe they have an informed opinion without proper research and education and experience? Again it should based upon credibility. 

R/r 911


----------



## JustMarti (Aug 20, 2009)

Back to the original question:  Why am I an EMT?  Why am I STILL an EMT?

I became an EMT because our small rural community needed more EMTs, and I have the "see a problem, fix a problem" mentality.  I love taking care of people... my favorite runs are the hand-holding ones.  I took the class at the ripe old age of 40, along with my then 18 year old daughter.

I am STILL an EMT because my small rural community STILL needs more EMTs.  We are basically a bedroom community, with very few people available to take day runs.  I work rotating shifts (911 dispatcher) and therefore can take day calls 3 out of 4 weeks.  

I am also STILL an EMT because I don't have my first CPR save (8 years on) and I haven't gotten my stork pin.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 20, 2009)

> And what base do you have an opinion (as informed and educated?). Would you think that medical students opinions be valued over physicians that have practiced and have obtained the required education.
> 
> Truthfully, I fail to see where one could even believe they have anything really to offer if they have not completed the formal program and have at the least of five to ten years experience at a moderate activity service (alike other healthcare criteria).
> 
> ...



That's exactly the condescending attitude Irish was referring too. Its great your an educator and all into meetings and on the up and up with the trends and details regarding EMS education. Good for you. Glad you have the time to dedicate to that. Let me guess, you prob get paid to attend and participate in these meetings???? I thought so. While I support increased education, at this point I don't feel my call is to take an active part in that area. My concentration is on being a field provider where my heart has always been. I have been a Chief EMS officer before but ne more... I have no real desire to serve in that capacity.

I may only be an EMT, but I have seen, learned, participated, and experienced a lot in 15 years of active EMS. So, yeah I do have a foundation to speak from.  

I have 3 kids that I am dedicated too and it takes a lot just to go to school, study and do clinicals. Even with my personal demands I still make the effort and go above and beyond and take my endeavor to be a Paramedic VERY seriously. And there are many others out there just like me. Just because someone is still a student doesn't mean they don't have anything to offer or have credibility. How ignorant and arrogant is that? And you call yourself a promoter of education yet with your attitude and condescending tone all you do is discourage. I really hope your tone comes from the anonymity afforded by the Internet and your not really that much of an *** in reality... I would hate to be one of your students if that's how you really are. 

So you hate the EMT level of care... just keep it to yourself and work in the background at your little meetings to make the changes you feel are important. Being critical on a personal level and trampling all over someone doesn't serve anybody. EMT's have a purpose and some are very smart. The foundation to be a great Paramedic comes from a strong EMT background which is why I am so glad I spent many years being a worthless, nothing to offer EMT. 

Im sure there are many other's on here that feel the same but aren't quite as objective. Just save your ill comments about EMT's because nobody really wants to hear them. Try going to more meetings so you don't have any time left to post on here.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> WOW! I really like my job I like being an EMT and I will have my medic patch in like 2-3 months and I know I will like doing that job as well. I really don't understand this I know a lot of you are joking about this, but this post made me realize that I don't want to be a part of this site anymore. I really can't stand all the BS and the hate some of you people have for your profession and those who are part of your profession. I mean honestly if you people dislike it that much and dislike the other people doing the job, then QUIT!!! There is so freakin much negativity in this world and towards our profession that we need to stand together and support each other. Stop *****ing about EMTs and their lack of freakin education. where would most services be without them? And volunteers how many people in rural areas are alive right now JUST because there was a volunteer service there to help them out. I know most of you don't give a crap that I won't be back to this site like Ridryder, and ventmedic but just so you know I really don't like you or your opinions about EMTs and EMS in general. Just so yall know I'm no internet comando I say the same stuff to coworkers and class mates who pull this crap in front of me, I don't care if I hurt their feelings and I don't care if I hurt your feelings.
> -handgrenade out!



oh wait no come back dont leave noooooooo.

Is that what you were looking for????

I love dramatic exits.



> Most of the exam's I have aced in Paramedic school was because of the knowledge I obtained as an EMT!



I aced all my Paramedic school tests because of stuff I learned in Paramedic school. Kinda how it's supposed to work.


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 20, 2009)

I got into EMS to surround myself with 23 year old know-it-alls and arrogant, type-A personalities who think a snotty attitude makes up for their lack of education.


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 20, 2009)

Why am I? To help people and play with sirens, of course...

I thought it would be a nice skillset to have, since I participate in a lot of sports where people get hurt, and never being able to do anything frustrated me. I figured I'd get the cert and maybe join ski patrol, at most. But I wound up actually really enjoying the actual work. So here I am working various jobs, with medschool back into serious consideration. 

Why am I still? Because I can't rearrange my schedule to fit the training. I'm not complaining, since I'd like a bit more experience as a basic. If all goes as expected with school, I'll be in next year's class.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 20, 2009)

> I aced all my Paramedic school tests because of stuff I learned in Paramedic school. Kinda how it's supposed to work.



My point was I didnt have to learn it in Paramedic school because I already learned it during my time as an EMT. Makes studying a whole lot easier.


----------



## alphatrauma (Aug 20, 2009)

*why are you an EMT?*

*coed sleepovers*

[/end thread]


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 20, 2009)

ResTech said:


> That's exactly the condescending attitude Irish was referring too. Its great your an educator and all into meetings and on the up and up with the trends and details regarding EMS education. Good for you. Glad you have the time to dedicate to that. Let me guess, you prob get paid to attend and participate in these meetings???? I thought so. While I support increased education, at this point I don't feel my call is to take an active part in that area. My concentration is on being a field provider where my heart has always been. I have been a Chief EMS officer before but ne more... I have no real desire to serve in that capacity.
> 
> I may only be an EMT, but I have seen, learned, participated, and experienced a lot in 15 years of active EMS. So, yeah I do have a foundation to speak from.
> 
> ...



I don't care if I come across condescending with an attitude or not. Seriously, it takes years of providing first-aid to be a good medic? Get real. Thank God no other medical profession requires such non-sense. If one is so limited in intelligence that it would take "years" of experience to grasp an understanding to master basic care, then really should we want that person to attempt to move upward? A 10’Th grade textbook and limited skills and one cannot master that, if they go through a respectable program. 

Again, assumptions are alike the first three letters of the word. Read my posts before making non-rationale statements. I never said EMT's are worthless, rather should be re-classified as first responder role and not within the EMS role. The "training" is not enforced enough to meet today’s standards as a health care provider. 

Unfortunately, alike many other EMT's they love to gripe and whine but do nothing as that would take assertiveness. So yes, I go and attend meetings and make proposals and research... (hint) that is the way progress is made. Oh, I still respond on emergency calls, probably more in one week than many that acclaim to be hero's that post here in a year or if ever.  

You’re a student ... that's it. Just like a student nurse or CNA attempting to inform a RN about the role of nursing... yeah. You are supposed to be learning and really what educated and factual opinion do you have to offer? In the real world of professionals, most would not even be allowed to speak or definitely be considered valid. As most medical students are informed and told while in medical school, you don't the information yet as to make an informed one or the privilege to fully understand. 

p.s. No, I don't get paid to attend to go to meetings as it is presumed in the real world of a professional that it is an obligation to be active. Remember, I purposely took a cut in salary to return to EMS to better it. Realistically, what I and others can get accomplished will not directly affect us but those such as you entering the profession, as it will take 10-20 years to implement. So why do it? Again, it is just part of being a professional. In regards to as having Chief experience: what type of service would place the lowest level in charge of a program? 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I don't care if I come across condescending with an attitude or not. Seriously, it takes years of providing first-aid to be a good medic? Get real. Thank God no other medical profession requires such non-sense. If one is so limited in intelligence that it would take "years" of experience to grasp an understanding to master basic care, then really should we want that person to attempt to move upward? A 10’Th grade textbook and limited skills and one cannot master that, if they go through a respectable program.
> 
> Again, assumptions are alike the first three letters of the word. Read my posts before making non-rationale statements. I never said EMT's are worthless, rather should be re-classified as first responder role and not within the EMS role. The "training" is not enforced enough to meet today’s standards as a health care provider.
> 
> ...



:beerchug:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 20, 2009)

A question to all in this thread............

How many times would it take for you to stick a penny in the light socket for you to realize it hurt and was a rather dumb thing to do? I would hope just one, maybe two for the slower types.

In all seriousness though, have you noticed a trend? Have you noticed that every single thread that calls an EMT out on the substandard level of true medical education results in three things...............

1. Someone getting their knickers in a wad or their feelings hurt. (seriously folks, its an internet forum, is it really worth taking personally?)

2. The CL's having to intervene like they are dealing with 3 year olds.

3. The majority of rational, mature people from our dysfunctional online family trying to use sound logic and reasoning to justify the views of some really great medical professionals to people who seem to block the very concept of basic rationalization.

Folks, it is what it is. The EMT level in the U.S. is a 120 hour first aid course written to a Junior H.S. level. That aspect of the education is factual and there is no personal opinions that will change it. The utilization of this level is dependent on many factors, but the one factor that will allow for the maximum utilization is professional growth and development. That is very difficult to do at the basic level. Most people see and recognize it, the ones who don't are usually the ones with their egos on their sleeves and the ones in it for the wrong reasons.

Not one of you has a rational argument for why veterans like myself, Rid, Vent, and others are "maliciously bashing the poor 'ol EMT-B's". This dead horse has been beaten well beyond the afterlife. If you don't like what you hear, thats fine, but lets stop with the pity party drama please. High School is over with (at least for most of us), if you want to be seen as a professional, start acting like one.

Be safe!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Not one of you has a rational argument for why veterans like myself, Rid, Vent, and others are "maliciously bashing the poor 'ol EMT-B's".



Except one:

Broad generalizations.


I say it in every single thread that turns in to this:  Don't lump all Basics together.  That's all I ever ask, and that's all you guys ever fail to follow.



A person who's gone through medic class, got 110%, did 2000 hours of clinical's and 3000 hours of internship, taken and aced the final, and passed the National Registry in 37 questions but hasn't got the cert yet, is still "just a basic", and to lump them with someone who's tried 3 times to get through Basic is laughable. 


Don't diss my title or my hard work just because there are bad apples that share the same title.  That's like saying physicians are all evil, because of what Kevorkian did.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> A person who's gone through medic class, got 110%, did 2000 hours of clinical's and 3000 hours of internship, taken and aced the final, and passed the National Registry in 37 questions but hasn't got the cert yet, is still "just a basic", and to lump them with someone who's tried 3 times to get through Basic is laughable.
> 
> 
> Don't diss my title or my hard work just because there are bad apples that share the same title.  That's like saying physicians are all evil, because of what Kevorkian did.


I'm going to go ahead and call major BS on that one.  I'll even say outright that there is no paramedic program in this country that requires 5000 hours of clinical and internship time.  If you are making the case to seperate yourself from lousy EMT's, you might want to make a factual, accurate case.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and call major BS on that one.  I'll even say outright that there is no paramedic program in this country that requires 5000 hours of clinical and internship time.  If you are making the case to seperate yourself from lousy EMT's, you might want to make a factual, accurate case.



You've obviously read too deep in my exaggerated fictitious scenario that is there to make a point.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You've obviously read too deep in my exaggerated fictitious scenario that is there to make a point.


No, I saw your point.  But you kind of blew it with your example.  All it makes me think of is a EMT whining about how they save paramedics and drive and save lives and nobody would be able to work without them etc etc etc.

If you are going to do that kind of thing, use a real example, not some BS that sounds much better than it really is.  If you are that much better, then you shouldn't need to think very hard to come up with one, and definetly shouldn't have to pull that.

Edit:  Here's what you could have said and made the same point:  A person who's gone through medic class, passed at the top of the class, taken and aced the final, and passed the National Registry in 37 questions but hasn't got the cert yet, is still "just a basic", and to lump them with someone who's tried 3 times to get through Basic is laughable.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> Edit:  Here's what you could have said and made the same point:  A person who's gone through medic class, passed at the top of the class, taken and aced the final, and passed the National Registry in 37 questions but hasn't got the cert yet, is still "just a basic", and to lump them with someone who's tried 3 times to get through Basic is laughable.



Same exact idea, just without the numbers. If you get the point, then why are you arguing it?  It did the job it was intended to... far reaching or not.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Same exact idea, just without the numbers. If you get the point, then why are you arguing it?  It did the job it was intended to... far reaching or not.


It really didn't do the job you wanted...by tossing in that BS comment about hours all you did was invalidate your point by sounding like <drumroll> another whiney EMT complaining about the lack of respect they get for doing all that high speed lifesaving.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 20, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> It really didn't do the job you wanted...by tossing in that BS comment about hours all you did was invalidate your point by sounding like <drumroll> another whiney EMT complaining about the lack of respect they get for doing all that high speed lifesaving.



I disagree. I think he got his point across very well.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I disagree. I think he got his point across very well.


To each his own.  I read that and see someone who doesn't have a clue what actually goes into a paramedic class, and, by proxy, what is involved in being a paramedic, as well as what EMS as a whole consists of.  Kind of like an EMT who whines about how much they do and how important they are when in reality, they don't have a clue about how medicine and EMS works.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I disagree. I think he got his point across very well.



I disagree. All he did was make it laughable and did nothing to further his cause. As it stands, he is not a medic waiting on a patch, either, so I'm a bit confused as to why he used that example. 

I don't see the negativity to ALL EMTs, but the EMTs who just want to be EMTs, and don't want to be medical professionals and further their education for the benefit of their patient.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't see the negativity to ALL EMTs, but the EMTs who just want to be EMTs, and don't want to be medical professionals and further their education for the benefit of their patient.



Which was the point. Don't generalize about all EMTs, just because they're EMTs.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Which was the point. Don't generalize about all EMTs, just because they're EMTs.



I don't see anyone automatically being negative to emts because they are emts.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 20, 2009)

Because some EMTs choose to go with the 2 week schools that do nothing but teach you to pass the registry, it seems that it's assumed all EMTs took that route.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Because some EMTs choose to go with the 2 week schools that do nothing but teach you to pass the registry, it seems that it's assumed all EMTs took that route.



They are like the military. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I disagree. All he did was make it laughable and did nothing to further his cause. As it stands, he is not a medic waiting on a patch, either, so I'm a bit confused as to why he used that example.



Which is funny, considering I never said it was ME, did I?  So, you view it wrong, but I'm the confusing one?  

My only cause was to say don't bunch all Basics in the same group.  If I need to argue with you, triemal, or anyone for that matter, to get that point across, you already lost the battle.  It's sad that you guys are actually fighting this.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 20, 2009)

:lol:





Linuss said:


> Which is funny, considering I never said it was ME, did I?  So, you view it wrong, but I'm the confusing one?
> 
> My only cause was to say don't bunch all Basics in the same group.  If I need to argue with you, triemal, or anyone for that matter, to get that point across, you already lost the battle.  It's sad that you guys are actually fighting this.


Not really when you consider that all your comment did was make YOU and EMT's in general look even more silly (I'd use a better word but doubt it'd last for some reason) than before.  Nice way to further your cause I guess; just means that you won't be one that get's judged on an individual basis but lumped in with all the rest.  Nice one!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

So is it fair to say *ALL* paramedics are idiots because a few of them went to medic mills?


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So is it fair to say *ALL* paramedics are idiots because a few of them went to medic mills?


You still aren't getting it, are you?  Is it fair the say that everyone should be judged off the actions of some?  Not really (though that is what happens all over the place).  But all your comments did was to help perpetuate the belief that EMT's are a bunch of fools; instead of using a nice, rational, and most of all ACCURATE arguement that there are exceptions, you made that idiotic claim.  All that does is show that there is another EMT out there who doesn't have a clue.  Which makes one more EMT that people can refer to when they say, "EMT's don't know anything and are deterimental."  Not exactly helping your cause.

Clear yet?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 21, 2009)

No, buddy, YOU are the one not getting it.

Lumping ALL people together, also known as generalizing, is stupid.  


How are you arguing that fact?


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> No, buddy, YOU are the one not getting it.
> 
> Lumping ALL people together, also known as generalizing, is stupid.
> 
> ...


Linuss...stop before you make yourself look worse.  You gave an example of why you shouldn't judge an entire group based off the actions of some.  I don't neccasarily disagree.  But, as I said multiple posts back, the example you used was piss poor.  All you did was give another reason for people to consider EMT's a poorly trained and educated group.  Your example, instead of proving your point, just helped to show that EMT's are...well...not the brightest.

Once again:  if you want to show that all people should not be judged by the actions of some, then use real, honest, factual, and above all, accurate examples.  If you don't...you make a worthless point and will be proving something that you don't want to.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 21, 2009)

If you don't like the example, deal with it.  Exaggerations are meant to be just that: Exaggerated.   You blew this out of proportion, AND made it personal, and that went beyond the line.



The fact that you need a story to be relatively true to even get a point proven to you is beyond me.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> If you don't like the example, deal with it.  Exaggerations are meant to be just that: Exaggerated.   You blew this out of proportion, AND made it personal, and that went beyond the line.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you need a story to be relatively true to even get a point proven to you is beyond me.


If what you are trying to prove is true, then you don't need to exaggerate anything; you just need to be honest.


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## VFFforpeople (Aug 22, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> Linuss...stop before you make yourself look worse.  You gave an example of why you shouldn't judge an entire group based off the actions of some.  I don't neccasarily disagree.  But, as I said multiple posts back, the example you used was piss poor.  All you did was give another reason for people to consider EMT's a poorly trained and educated group.  Your example, instead of proving your point, just helped to show that EMT's are...well...not the brightest.
> 
> Once again:  if you want to show that all people should not be judged by the actions of some, then use real, honest, factual, and above all, accurate examples.  If you don't...you make a worthless point and will be proving something that you don't want to.



LOL!! Best part is you keep it going with the last lines of your comments!! That is the best!! Wow! 

Anyway there are bad medics out there too, I mean like you say judge on actions, because if you have to talk about how good you are you probably are not that good. So, I mean really all sides of the medical world have some weak players, good players, and average players. Nothing against EMTs,Medics,RNs, ect. We all suck we have made a mistake, we have messed something up, that made someone go..gee I dont like medics or EMTs from AMR or Mercy ect. It is just ego and whatever you want to call it. Really we all have the same goal.

To the post..I started this because I saw it on TV and it looked fun!!! HAHAHA


----------

